# small and bright flashlights



## edith (Sep 7, 2021)

I am just curious about the flashlights, and I have a collection of the various flashlight. But I love the smallest flashlight the most because it is easy to carry, lightweight, and of course, with excellent brightness. 

I generally love to read reviews for all types of flashlights. I love Fenix and nitecore T series. I would love I got suggestions for various sites that provide the reviews and knowledge for the different flashlights.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

I buy at least most of my flashlights, headlamps and lanterns on ebay or Amazon these days.even then.most of them are rechargable.even one lil flashlight has a tazzer with it.another flashlight has a plasma lighter with it.my edc flashlight has a pocket clip,that allows.me to clip it to my pants pocket.and their all plenty bright.


----------

